# Am I missing something here?



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

I came across a post on the one of the fishing forums which I couldn't believe. A guy bragging about a bass he caught. A bass on a N. MI, inland lake which he spotted, targeted and caught the fish. Bass are out of season and I've always read in the regs. that it is unlawful to take or attempt to take any species out of season. Isn't this scenario considered unlawful?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

unless he kept it:


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10371_10402-275668--,00.html


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

I apoligize! Thanks for the link. I did not know there was a catch and immediate release provision. I knew I had to be missing something.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

*He might have been confused as there is a confliction on the web site according to the hand book:*
April 28 - June 15, 2012
Catch-and-Immediate-Release Fishing for Largemouth and Smallmouth Bass on Lake St. Clair, St. Clair River & Detroit River
Bass may be caught and released during the season listed. All bass caught must be immediately returned to the water.
*But this was also printed:*
April 11, 2012
The Department of Natural Resources would like to remind anglers that although it has felt like summer on many days recently, the bass fishing season is not open yet.
The catch-and-immediate-release bass fishing season will not open until Saturday, April 28 on Lower Peninsula waters, and Tuesday, May 15 on Upper Peninsula waters. Michigan conservation officers have noticed an increase in anglers targeting bass illegally this spring, likely due to the warm weather Michigan has been experiencing.
"Anglers need to be aware it is not legal to target largemouth or smallmouth bass prior to April 28 in the Lower Peninsula and May 15 in the U.P.," warned the DNR's Sgt. Robert Torres. "If anglers are seen deliberately targeting those species prior to the catch-and-release season openers, they can be ticketed." 
But I would not target them yet.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Cowboy,

I don't see any conflicts in your in you post. April 11 bas is closed, April 28 bass C&R is open go ahead and target them in the LP, May 15 the UP opens for C&R. You can target bass everywhere now.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

The conflict is that one post says catch and release is open on 4/28 in the LP and the hand book says it is only open on det. River, lake st Claire and and st Claire river. I guess it is not really a conflict but one is more detailed. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

